
Google Geniuses at Work on Free Goodies - theoneill
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/26/technology/personaltech/26pogue.html?em
======
derefr
I just figured out the point of the Mail Goggles feature, form the perspective
of Google: it gives the press some copy interesting enough that they can
mention that Google Labs exists.

------
herval
A NY Times press release on GOOG...

